
A week with the Retina iMac: Closing thoughts on Apple’s newest desktop - jseliger
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2014/11/a-week-with-the-retina-imac-closing-thoughts-on-apples-newest-desktop/
======
lnanek2
Hope they don't retina the air like the article assumes. I don't need the
pixels to code, and I prefer the battery life, performance, and weight savings
of not having it.

